# call name for my new puppy



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have narrowed it down to 5 call name choices for my new puppy 
*Arcanes Se Duck Tress *

I am thinking this puppy shall be the new kid on the block....let me know which name appears to suit her

Garbo
Sybil
Tatum
Reese
Farrah


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I think you should just send her to me, and than I can find her a name LOL.,, omgosh, she is breathtaking!!! What a beauty Queen!!
I am not big on sybil for her... 
This puppy is so beautiful.....
I think Farrah was a beautiful person, so I like that name for this pup.
Tatum... but My first pick is Farrah!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I like Tatum.


----------



## Bleachmiracle (Jun 25, 2009)

I like Tatum...you've got yourself a 3 way tie right now!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I like Reese..  What an adorable puppy!!!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I like Reese too. She is beautiful!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Farrah--a beautiful name for a beautiful girl.


----------



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

She is so beautiful. You should name her Reese. What a dumpling!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow...beautiful! I like Tatum or Reese for her.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty close vote! lol I love Tatum but she was more a child star and not a blond bombshell/seductress  so not sure if it fits!!! this has been difficult for sure


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

What a beauty! My vote is Reese!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

She is beautiful. I like Tatum.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As usual I am late to the party, SURPRISE! Did you consider Gabor as in Zsa Zsa, Eva and Magda? These three sisters between them were married 18 times plus one anullment. Talk about seductrress.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted for Garbo, she was such a seductress....
BUT
I thought you missed an obvious choice (or maybe ruled it out??)...Raquel !


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a couple other considerations I didn't post ...Cleopatra was the all time seductress so there was _*Cleo*_. hmmm just doesn't suit this girl. Yes I did consider Raquel as well. I just don't know which one best suits this little face


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the name Garbo but as soon as I saw her picture I thought Farrah!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well I think "smoochy face" fits her best, but I don't suggest it for a call name!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think of Reese as more for a Dobe or Rottie, because of their coloring, (like a Reese's peanut butter cup). I like Hank's Zsa Zsa suggestion. I know soooo many Farrahs, at least 6 that come in my shop alone. I like Sybil out of all the names, (yes, I'm the one vote), it's different and not at all common. 

What about Charo or Cha Cha? And we can't forget the ultimate blonde bombshell...Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm thinking Bridgett (Bardo)



or how about Bacall? (You could keep the boy and call him Bogey, lol)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Normally, I wouldn't go with "Farrah," but then I saw the pictures, and she's going to be a blonde bombshell, so I think you just might have to go with that.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know guys....Lauren Bacall was a knock-out...
I can't put lil no-name-yet's pic beside this one....but there's something in the eyes, lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bacall ?*



moverking said:


> I don't know guys....Lauren Bacall was a knock-out...
> I can't put lil no-name-yet's pic beside this one....but there's something in the eyes, lol


hmmmmmm the poses are a tad similar!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

See? I told ya, lololol


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

arcane said:


> hmmmmmm the poses are a tad similar!!!!!!!!!:


Goodness, this pup is cute. You must be having the time of your life with these puppies!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!! What a beauty! I love the 2nd pic of her... I saw it and immediately thought Farrah was perfectly suiting!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Awww!! What a beauty! I love the 2nd pic of her... I saw it and immediately thought Farrah was perfectly suiting!


 
As in swimsuit poster? 

(Sorry but I will always remember that one of her.)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hard choice...but I think she looks like a Farrah as well! My second choice would be Reese...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am leaning towards Farrah.....my last purple puppy that stayed was Fallon, so perhaps the "F" name is a sign of good luck  I had a friend over for dinner and he thought she looked like a Farrah : I imagine he was remembering the poster as well Hank!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather....she is Beautiful! I like the name Farrah as well, but my favorite is Reese!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tatum just seemed to fit her face and seems like a name a dog would hear and respond to better than the others


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted for Garbo!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely Farrah.
Beautiful blonde lady!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely Farrah!!!
Perfect name for a Beautiful Blonde


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is the CUTEST puppy! OMG! I vote for Sybil or Reese.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol well she shall be *"Kiss" *:smooch: I shall file some of these others away for a later date  thanks ALL!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I love Kiss!! It was one of the final choices when I was looking for a name for Kizmet. But once I started thinking of ways I could use it in the obedience ring with commands I decided I really better not.

For the recall - Kiss Here!
For heeling - Kiss Close!
For the go-out - Kiss Off! 

and the final nail

For scent discrimination - Kiss Mine!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I love Kiss!! It was one of the final choices when I was looking for a name for Kizmet. But once I started thinking of ways I could use it in the obedience ring with commands I decided I really better not.
> 
> For the recall - Kiss Here!
> For heeling - Kiss Close!
> ...


That is hilarious HANK!!!!!!!!!!! :bowl::


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Farrah or Garbo.

I'd avoid Sybil unless you want multiple personality disorder in your dog! ;-)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I love Kiss!! It was one of the final choices when I was looking for a name for Kizmet. But once I started thinking of ways I could use it in the obedience ring with commands I decided I really better not.
> 
> For the recall - Kiss Here!
> For heeling - Kiss Close!
> ...


This reminds me of a trainer we had at a store I used to work at....said it was one of his most embarrassing training moments ...

During a VERY crowded class...(he was using one of his student's dogs as a demo)...he gave the second to last command, Hank mentioned, and everyone started to laugh, including all the customers and employees that were in the store. He was wearing a microphone at the time so it was VERY loud. He looked perplexed, and repeated the command because the dog was paying attention to the people laughing and not him. This sent everyone into hysterics...and then it hit him.....the dog's name was Jack.


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Farrah was beautiful. Not just physically, but she was also a beautiful woman of strength on the inside. She had class and style, and was an entertainer. Sounds like a Golden to me!


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Everytime I hear Cybil I think of the movie with the lady with multiple personalities - so that wouldn't work for me - haha.

I thought Tatum was cute, but holy Golden Retriever, when I saw this puppy - She is a Farrah through and through. I don't know why - it fits the Ms. Beauty Queen shining through in her picture.


----------



## cbear (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the name Farrah for the pup.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tracy S. said:


> Everytime I hear Cybil I think of the movie with the lady with multiple personalities - so that wouldn't work for me - haha.
> 
> I thought Tatum was cute, but holy Golden Retriever, when I saw this puppy - She is a Farrah through and through. I don't know why - it fits the Ms. Beauty Queen shining through in her picture.



thank you and Farrah would have suited well on appearance however "Kiss" suits her personality to A T!!! so Kiss she is


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

arcane said:


> thank you and Farrah would have suited well on appearance however "Kiss" suits her personality to A T!!! so Kiss she is


 
Oh I just love Kiss, have I ever told you the story on how I almost named Kizmet, Kiss? Oh, I did, then never mind!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I like the name KISS.
It's sweet and suits a nice golden girl.
Good choice!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

puppy names come true many times... I'm not sure I would want a Sybil for a puppy... too many pups inside one head LOL  (Yes, I know you are thinking Sybil Shephard, but still)


----------



## Angel the dog (Dec 4, 2013)

I think is Hydroit... Perfect?


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

I must be the only one who likes Sybil... :bowl:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I could have easily used Sybil!!!!!!!!


----------

